# list the good stuff!



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

ok..let's post up the expensive equipment only...

i'll start with some amps...these are all *msrp* of $1200+...

A/D/S PQ30

AMERICAN BASS VFL150.1

AUDISON HRV TRENTA THK

AUDISON HV SEDICI THK

AUDISON HV TRENTA THK

AUDISON HR-100L

AUDIOBAHN 5000SPL

AUTOTEK XS 1500.1

AUTOTEK MX-1300

AUTOTEK MX2000

AUTOTEK MX5000

BRAX X2400

CROSSFIRE VR2000D

CROSSFIRE 4000D

DIRECTED 2400D

EARTHQUAKE D3

EARTHQUAKE D4

EARTHQUAKE D6

ECLIPSE 3001/3021

GS DESIGNS GS6000

GS DESIGNS GS10000

HIFONICS COLUSSUS

HARRISON LAB 901632A-AK 3200W

HARRISON LAB 901632B-AK 3200W 

HARRISON LAB 901632C-AK 3200W

HARRISON LAB 901064A-AK 6400W

HARRISON LAB 901064B-AK 6400W

HARRISON LAB 901064C-AK 6400W

HARRISON LAB 901096A-AK 6400W

HARRISON LAB 901032A-AK 3200W

HARRISON LAB 901034B-AK 3200W

HARRISON LAB 901034C-AK 3200W

HARRISON LAB DVC II

HARRISON LAB DRAG QUEEN

JBL CROWN

KICKER DX1400

KICKER ZR1000

KICKER XS100

LUNAR L60x8

MA AUDIO 4000D

McINTOSH MC4000M

MMATS DHC 2000.5

MMATS DHC 2000.1

MMATS 2100(2004 MODEL)

MMATS 2200(2004 MODEL)

MMATS 2300(2004 MODEL)

MMATS DHV 3000.2

MONOLITHIC SOUND REFERENCE R4002DM

MONOLITHIC SOUND PRO 2002DM

MONOLITHIC SOUND CLASS A A1002DM

MONOLITHIC SOUND ERIS E10008XEQ

ORION HCCA 275 G4

ORION XTREME 1400

ORION 2500D

OZ AUDIO DELTA

PHOENIX GOLD MS1000

PHOENIX GOLD OCTANE

PHOENIX GOLD MPH-6300

PLANET AUDIO BIG BANG

POWERAMBER 2350

POWERAMBER 505

POWERAMBER 600T

PRECISION POWER PC21400.2

PRECISION POWER PRO6800.2

PRECISION POWER 2500F1

ROCKFORD FOSGATE POWER 800a2c

ROCKFORD FOSGATE POWER 800a4c

ROCKFORD FOSGATE POWER 1000a2

ROCKFORD FOSGATE POWER 1100a2

ROCKFORD FOSGATE POWER 1100a2c

ROCKFORD FOSGATE 3000

SONY XES-M50

SOUNDSTREAM TARANTULA

SOUNDSTREAM DaVINCI

SOUNDSTREAM HUMAN REIGN

SOUNDSTREAM HUMAN REIGN ORIGINAL

SPL DYNAMICS 2000D

SPL DYNAMICS 4000D

TRU TECHNOLOGY SH-1

US AMPS USA-400X

US AMPS USA-800

US AMPS USA-2000

US AMPS USA-2000X

US AMPS DE3000

US AMPS 4000X

US AMPS 6000X

US AMPS VLX-400

VIPER 2500D

VISONIK V800HC 

VISONIK V2000T

VISONIK 4000D

XTANT 2001x

ZAPCO C2K-4.0x

ZAPCO C2K-6.0x

ZAPCO C2K-9.0xD

ZAPCO 4KW


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

your a dick!


you left out the best amp out there now
the sony 1600.2 :biggrin: 
-qs


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Apr 24 2005, 08:13 PM
> *your a dick!
> -qs
> [snapback]3045983[/snapback]​*


wait wait..i got the perfect picture for this!!!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 24 2005, 09:34 PM
> *wait wait..i got the perfect picture for this!!!
> [snapback]3046108[/snapback]​*


You da man! 

[attachmentid=154966]


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

any more absurdly overly priced items to add???


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 24 2005, 10:03 PM
> *any more absurdly overly priced items to add???
> [snapback]3046243[/snapback]​*


[attachmentid=154980]


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

!!!!


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 24 2005, 09:03 PM
> *any more absurdly overly priced items to add???
> [snapback]3046243[/snapback]​*


Only some of those are absurdly overpriced, like the Orion that costs $125 to make. If its class D, its overpriced. Most of the class a/b's in that list are worth it.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Apr 25 2005, 07:16 AM
> *Only some of those are absurdly overpriced, like the Orion that costs $125 to make.  If its class D, its overpriced.  Most of the class a/b's in that list are worth it.
> [snapback]3047814[/snapback]​*


i'm just talking about the retail price of it...retail on an orion is over 1500 i believe.


----------



## gameovercc blazer (Apr 26, 2005)

the memphis amps are pretty good from what i hear. and they arent too over priced


----------



## gameovercc blazer (Apr 26, 2005)

kicker!!!!! i love kicker


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gameovercc blazer+Apr 26 2005, 06:49 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gameovercc blazer_@Apr 26 2005, 06:53 PM
> *kicker!!!!! i love kicker
> [snapback]3056091[/snapback]​*


We know all to well... :uh:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

lmao


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 26 2005, 07:30 PM
> *lmao
> [snapback]3056251[/snapback]​*


----------

